# I think I got lucky!



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I just finished what is most likely my final mow of the year. On the beginning of my last past I hear a "ting" noise. I shut off the mower and see this chunk of metal. I checked the blades on the reel and the bed knife. I can not see any damage and it still cuts paper all the way across. No clue what it is or how it got there, just glad it didn't totally destroy the mower.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Clean out cap? Glad the reel is okay.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Herring said:


> Clean out cap? Glad the reel is okay.


That could be. Not sure how it made its way to my yard. I surprised I didn't see it on the lawn.


----------

